# PowerMax 724OE vs. Snowmaster 724QXE



## mariusbrown (Nov 9, 2018)

Any opinions about these two? Both in the same price range. Snowmaster looks easier to handle, but is PowerMax more heavy duty? Minnesota, but new to the area, first snow blower purchase. Thanks.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

LOVE our snowmaster, I will never go back to a two stage after running this.


----------



## mariusbrown (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I looked at the Snowmaster over the weekend. Looks like a manageable machine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

So what did you get? How's it running?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i don't think your going to get a answer from either one. mariusbrown hasn't been seen in 13 months the other Last seen 2 mo ago


----------

